# Bleeding during first trimester/signs of miscarriage



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

I have been bleeding on and off for about a week now. The blood isnt a lot and it isnt constant, more like a few drips a time when I wipe. It happens more when Ive had a very active day or lifted my husband a lot (he is disabled).

Im 8w 5d preg and the bleeding started around 7w6d which would have been the time of my second period. With my first preg I had bleeding during first and second period times but more constant rather than on/off. With my second preg I had no bleeding at all.

If this were a sign of a miscarriage, do you know how long it would take for the HCG levels to drop for it to show on a Pregnancy test at this stage? Ive tested a few times in the last week and the line is still stronger than ever.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

a lot of ladies experience early bleeding and although it is common it isn't normal.

You need to speak to your GP who will be able to refer you to an early pregnancy assessment unit, they will be able to scan you and let you know whats going on.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks very much for the advice. I spoke to my local midwife unit and they said they cannot get me scanned any earlier than 20th Feb which will be when I'm almost 12 weeks. 

I was due to have the scan at 14 weeks as I dont want the Nuchal scan so they have brought it forward a couple of weeks for me but it is still a long wait to find out if everything is ok :-(

I guess waiting wouldnt change the outcome but it might make me feel a little better to know.


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a quick update, I decided to get firm and now ive got a scan on Friday morning. I was amazed to find they had a choice of 3 appointments on Friday alone considering they were fully booked til the 20th! 
Thankfully the bleeding has stopped now though so ive got my fingers crossed its going to be OK. Its been on and off for 2 weeks now but not enough to be a total miscarriage as that would be quite a lot of blood I think.
My husband has gone away for a week to give me time to recover from all the lifting and to give bubba the best chance and ive been resting loads which was very much needed as all this toilet viewing and worrying took it out of me a bit.
Im cautiously optimistic its going to be fine, the bubba still doesnt want me to eat food, or even smell or look at it for that matter. When does sickness usually end?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It vaies for everyone when the sickness ends, some don't even experience it at all, but more often than not, it's around 12 weeks, when the placenta starts to take over, rather than just hormones,  How did today go?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

It was all fine, thankfully. There was a little baby with a heartbeat!
They couldnt find any reason for the bleeding and thought it must be from cervix.
One more question, they recorded everything as normal except for uterus they wrote bulky. Any idea what could be the reason for that? They didnt say anything, it was just written on the notes.
This is my third pregnancy. With the first I had a bad womb infection after and they noticed scarring with second but not been told it "bulky" before.


----------

